# need legal advise about neighbor's issue with my chickens



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

My neighbor's son just called and chewed me out saying one of our chickens had come in his parent's yard and was on the back porch. So, they have all gone berserk and called the health department on us saying the chickens stink and we shouldn't be allowed to have them at all.

We purposely moved outside the town limits so we could have chickens. They have been properly penned, not-free ranging, in case they should wander or get eaten by predators. The pens/coop are in the backyard where the neighbors don't have to see them. Lately, one of the pens was torn up by bobcats and due to health issues, I cannot fix the pen. Dh has been working long hours and hopes to get the pen fixed this week.

We've let the chickens free range and have kept a close eye to make sure they didn't go on the neighbor's property. I guess one DID happen to wander over there, and I apologized to the neighbor's son when he called this morning.

What else can we do? They are rich snobs who cut their grass every other day and spend a fortune on flower beds and landscaping, etc. Our yard has a few weeds and gets cut once a week or 10 days. So they say we are "trashy." Of course the chicken pens stink because we've had tons of rain and there is lots of mud. I'm not sure what to expect from the health department. The son threatened to call the Health Dept. every day until we HAVE to get rid of ALL of our chickens. I told him if it made him feel better, go sit in his parent's yard with a gun and shoot any chicken that accidentally wanders to his parent's yard. Now he says I've given him "permission" to kill all our chickens.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yeah, you shouldn't have told him that! You may not have any chickens tomorrow.

Best thing to do is get them penned up, even if in some sort of temporary housing. You can put hay down to help with the muddy stinky mess...and sprinkle with lime.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I doubt the health department would do anything.. I don't think Chickens fall under their jurisdiction... Now if they called the SPCA, animal control, or humane society, it could become a different story if they feel the birds aren't being kept in conditions to their standards.. 

A smelly muddy mess could create problems for you. I'd try and get things cleaned up a little and smelling better as soon as possible.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

You could explain your problem with the broken pen and ask for his help fixing it that is after all what country neighbors do for one another. I would work on the pen the best you can and not worry about the neighbor If your local government doesn't have any rules on chickens or you are complying there is not an issue. 

Health Department is not going to get involved with a stray chicken, horse, pig or other animal.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

If you're zoned agricultural I don't think there is a thing they can do about it. Even if you don't have zoning in your state if you are outside city/town limits there isn't much they can do. Check the Right to Farm statutes. 

Call the cops if any of your chickens come up missing or dead.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Since it doesn't say where you are, not sure what the restrictions might be by you...however, I would do my best to contain my chickens til the pen could be fixed properly. Isn't there someone that can help with that??

You should not have said that about him shooting your chickens - he might take you up on that!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd have hubby whisper something in the little umm jerks ear.
I can think of a couple things that would be persuasive.
I would tell the little jerk that you want no contact with him and not talk to him anymore also.
if he continues document and press harassment charges.

I agree the health department does not have jurisdiction.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I kinda wonder if mom and dad even know son called you and made a big deal... .

How old is son BTW? Seems unless he was an adult, he really shouldn't be making threats... and even then, maybe he should get out of their basement if he is old enough... But that is a whole 'nother issue... I'd drag in if he kept it up 

I'd almost think it's about time to get a couple hundred dollars of ammo, and take up shooting in your back yard. if it is legal there. It really is amazing how people will start to think you're kinda crazy and will leave you alone..


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

You need to keep your chickens on your property. It is a simple as that, otherwise they have the right to complain and expect you to do something about it.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

First thing - you need to keep your chickens in your own yard - second - you got to make sure that the chicken coop doesn't stink - a health officer can get involved if the chickens stink and the neighbor calls him or her - I have some chickens - I clean the coop and run just about every day - I spray both with Oxine at least once a week - this is a disinfect and after spraying the coop and run smell fresh - take a walk next door and talk to the people and see what is bothering them - I bet any money they smell the chickens and that bothers them - tell them you'll do your best to keep the chickens out of their yard and that you are going to clean the coop and run more often - if that is done I don't believe you'll have any problems with the neighbors - good luck


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I put our grass clippings in the chicken pen,it keeps the stinky down and is free, also helps give the eggs nice colored yokes.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I'd run up to the local supermarket and buy one o' those whole rotisserie chickens for $6.99. Bring it home and wrap it in a checkered kitchen towel and place it in a basket. Walk next door, hand the kid the basket, and say, "Sorry, this chicken will never bother you again. Enjoy!"


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> I'd run up to the local supermarket and buy one o' those whole rotisserie chickens for $6.99. Bring it home and wrap it in a checkered kitchen towel and place it in a basket. Walk next door, hand the kid the basket, and say, "Sorry, this chicken will never bother you again. Enjoy!"


Now that's classic.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I perfectly understand them not wanting anything on *their* property. The real issue is they don't want us to have ANY chickens, anywhere on our own property, even though we have a legal right to do so. They also don't like it that we put up a clothesline in the backyard and that I'm growing tomato plants in our "flower" beds. Evidently that, along with grass that gets higher than one inch, is "trashy."

I've taken them homemade banana nut bread and have tried to be friendly. They turned up their noses and acted like we were contaminated or something. Sigh. We moved to out-of-town limits to live the way we like, but it seems the city slickers want to control country life as per town rules.

Oh--the son is in his 30's and lives in another town. He called to yell at me because his mommy called him crying because a chicken was on her porch.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh my... .

Ya know.. I got a neighbor kinda like this, only her mom had a little chat with me.. 

Her daughter and son in law are both military and bought the house next to us.. The perfect HOA citizen... 2.3 kids, the picket fence and all that jazz.... They have spent a huge fortune on fixing up their yard and hiring only the best landscapers... They even paid for broken plastic rustic looking pots to dress up their flower beds... Heck.. I got a ton of pots I would have sold them.. LOL... 

Our back yard is pretty much a wooded lot.. they cleared theirs out... We rent... Her mom was saying how bad our yard looks, and how it detracts from the value of her daughters home.. 

I told her I would be more than happy to give her the landlords number so she could ask him to landscape our back yard... Or, her daughter could come over and take care of it herself if she wanted it to hold up to their standards.. 

I'm well within HOA standards.. and needless to say, the neighbors don't talk to me much after that 

Some times you just gotta cut your losses and be happy about it...


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Becka sorry for your troubles. Neighbors can be so difficult to deal with. There are two things going on here though. Your chicken on her porch is an issue and you need to fix that issue. Your neighbor is in the right and of course you know that. 

You said: "The real issue is they don't want us to have ANY chickens, anywhere on our own property, even though we have a legal right to do so. They also don't like it that we put up a clothesline in the backyard and that I'm growing tomato plants in our "flower" beds. Evidently that, along with grass that gets higher than one inch, is "trashy." "

Well, this is not an issue. Assuming you have the legal right to have chickens, the rest of this paragraph is explaining nothing more than your neighbor's opinion. It's not your problem, it's hers. You can't make people like aspects of your home if they're not going to. So ignore them. 

If you don't like being called trashy, if it bothers you a lot, maybe try to figure out why it bothers you. Or, learn how to just say "who cares what she thinks?".

Deal with the immediate problem of keeping them fenced in, and also, fix the smell. I totally agree with keeping a coop non smelly if that smell is reaching your neighbor. That's not fair, it's not nice and depending on your zoning laws, rules etc., may actually be an issue that you are responsible to fix. Either way you will probably be given a specific amount of time to fix any issues if animal control or any other organization gets involved.

So just go with that. Know your laws too, this helps a lot. Out here as an example, if a dog or any other animal for that matter is actively attempting to get into a barn or chicken coop where there is livestock of any kind, we are allowed to kill that animal, even if we know where that animal lives. We learned this due to our neighbor allowing his dog to roam anywhere all the time and after traipsing thru our veggie gardens he went for the barn. After a few complaints to the neighbor the problem continued.

So we called animal control and got the facts. He also had a son involved, adult, living there with him at the time. I explained to the son that since I was the one home all the time, I would the be one shooting at their dog. The way our homes are set up in relation to the barn and their property, it was not a stretch to say that bullet might have ended up over there. I can't shoot worth a darn and I let them know that and told them keep their kids inside.

Of course I wouldn't actually shoot at anything unless I knew I could do it in one shot. But THEY didn't know that and miraculously they built a nice pen for doggie like 2 days later.

As the next few weeks went on we got our fencing in so now other peoples' animals don't come in. Bobcats yes, but no dogs.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Do not answer the phone when he calls. 

Build a more secure coop or chicken tractor.

Do something to control mud/stink/poo issues.

Do not talk to the neighbors.

Do not worry about what they think, say, etc.

Do not let idiot city yahoos cause you stress on YOUR property.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

What CF said. I am still rolling.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A six foot high privacy fence between them and you would be very attractive.

A nice layer of straw kept on the chicken ground will save you a lot of grief. As posted above, give them your grass clippings. It's very good for chickens. Hang a light bulb to be lit for about an hour at dusk so your chickens can eat the insects attracted to it. Insects are a chicken's natural food.

Ask your neighbor to next time call you should there be any kind of problem. Calling a third party only extends the time before you can take care of the issue. If she gives you a hard time, tell her that her son was very rude and if he calls again you will hang up. Frankly, he behaved like "trash".


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Stop communicating with the son. It is not his business and when you talk to him you make it his business.

Communicate only with the property owners.

Honestly, who gives a turd what they think about you? You do what you feel you need to to be the best neighbor you can.

I would make sure I was presentable then go talk to the neighbor lady and right off the bat apologize for my livestock not being contained due to the bobcats devastating their pen. Tell her you are working on getting the problem resolved and don't expect there to be another problem. In the future, you will not be communicating with her son about them because he is not your neighbor. In the even of a problem, she is to call you directly so that you can take care of things right away. Bring along a dozen of your cleanest eggs (----'n span) in case she may accept them and also give her a paper with your name and phone number on it. Keep the conversation short and pleasant (with a smile.) If she refuses the eggs/phone number/to talk to you just take it in stride and don't go down under the rejection.

You chicken went on her porch. This is getting blown way out of proportion. If the bird pooped then offer to scrub the area with disinfectant. Other than that refuse to be made a victim. I know life is tough, but homesteaders have to be resourceful. Do the best you can.

Others have made good suggestions. Grass clippings, hay, straw, wood chips, leaf litter - whatever you can put down in the yard will help the smell. Pray that things dry up. Clean up the inside of the hen house. If someone stops by to look at it most likely they will tell you certain things need to be done. Comply with them and all will be well.

You are not trash. You are a valuable and special person. Now take responsibility and do what you need to. The weekend is almost here. It is not your job to make your neighbors happy, just do what you can to keep those lines of communication open and don't let yourself be bullied.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

What DarleneJ said.

You can get bales of pine shavings for next to nothing at a Tractor Supply or hardware or pet store. Put that down in the coop so it'll help dry everything up and kill the mud/odor.

Keep the chickens home.

Make nice to the neighbors, ignore the son, and don't care what they think of you or your home. Why get upset that someone you don't interact with, don't like, and don't intend to hang out with doesn't like you/your home/your chickens?

If it's legal to keep chickens, not mow your yard, grow tomatos in the flower beds, then freaking ignore all their opinions and just be nice to them and move on.

But definitely do something about the wet pen. That's bad for the chickens and no one wants stinky chicken smell, whether it's legal or not!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

painterswife said:


> You need to keep your chickens on your property. It is a simple as that, otherwise they have the right to complain and expect you to do something about it.


This..no different than a dog, cat..cow or horse. They keep there property nice and dont want farm animals destroying it...respect it.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> I'd run up to the local supermarket and buy one o' those whole rotisserie chickens for $6.99. Bring it home and wrap it in a checkered kitchen towel and place it in a basket. Walk next door, hand the kid the basket, and say, "Sorry, this chicken will never bother you again. Enjoy!"


OMG! I was thinking the same thing, but only I was thinking of making a big pot of chicken and dumplins and present it to them in a big aluminum foil pan and say "Here, eat this and you wont have to worry about that chicken bothering you anymore!"

But I think I like your ideal better.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

A chicken or chickens on my porch would tickle me to death! I guess that's the difference 'tween city folks and country folks. 

I'd find it something to eat, there's always fresh water in the cat's dish, and talk to it (I'm silly that way!). I'd hope it would hang around and eat bugs. 

There was a chicken running around here one time several years ago. It lasted longer than I thought it would, but something finally got it. You'd hear it scratching out under the trees, digging in the leaves for worms and bugs. I imagine one of the neighbors' chickens got out and decided to be a free range, liberty loving chick-chick. 

I love the sounds they make when they are out and about. If I'd had sense enough to fence my place when I bought it, I could have chickens. I bet my rich and high toned new neighbors would like that!


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Right Alice Kramden? What's the big deal over a chicken anyway? Neighbors will let their dog's run and take huge poops in my yard, but a chicken? Hello...

If somebody has to make a big deal out of it, then IMO they have sad little lives to be so concerned with such a minor thing. A flock of chickens, well, that's different, but one little bird. Pshew!


----------



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> I'd run up to the local supermarket and buy one o' those whole rotisserie chickens for $6.99. Bring it home and wrap it in a checkered kitchen towel and place it in a basket. Walk next door, hand the kid the basket, and say, "Sorry, this chicken will never bother you again. Enjoy!"


We had a ram that insisted on "visiting" the horses next door. Our neighbor was furious (despite the fact her horses had pushed the fence down low enough for the ram to jump). We butchered the ram and took some of the meat, along with a dozen eggs from our chickens that also liked to go over there, as a peace offering, we explained the ram would never bother them again. That gesture went far and we are good friends now. We both laugh about that stupid ram. He was very tasty, too. 

Our neighbors across the street are a different matter. They are more the city type...1-2 acres well manicured lawn on it's own well, no animals other than the wife's 2 horses and the husband hates all animals. He got in trouble for shooting the flock of guinea hens of another neighbor. He cheers when he sees a dead cat on the side of the road (according to his wife and daughter). One day someone shot our cat (who surprisingly survived). I went to every neighbor and they were all shocked someone would shoot such a beneficial animal in the country (lots of rodents here). So, I visited that neighbor last. I was polite, did not accuse them if anything, just asked them to keep an eye out for any crazy person coming down the street and shooting at cats. I also told them, in passing, about the $10k fine for shooting someone's pet (even if not on their own property) and the jail sentence for animal cruelty. I said I hoped we could find the person who did it and, I hoped they would help me keep watch. I also let them know about the new security cameras we were installing. Well...that didn't have much to do with your chickens...but, just a sympathetic story to let you know you aren't alone.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

You have my sympathy regarding your obnoxious neighbors. I've been there. 

I once had someone planning on buying property behind mine. They informed me I would need to move my goats (which had a pen on that property line) because they were afraid the goats bleating would wake their baby! 

I shrugged and said I was planning on moving the goats anyway. Then I told them I planned on raising roosters for meat, and told them how cheap roosters were when purchased in lots of a hundred from hatcheries, and that county code allowed me to build a chicken coop within 25 feet of the property line. Wink-wink.

They didn't buy the property. If they had, and they fussed about the goats, they would have found themselves with a few hundred roosters crowing on the property line. (I would not have wanted my goats sharing a property line with hostile neighbors -- it's too easy for someone to slip them something toxic. Oh, and the goats in question only bleated at feeding time.) 

You might find out what the laws actually say. If you're in the right, legally, you might point out to your neighbors how much worse it could be. In a friendly, musing, "I'm thinking about doing this ..." tone.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

If those were my neighbors, I believe I would have a sudden "need" for a trashed out truck up on blocks and a hog pen on their side of "MY" yard. Throw some beer cans around for a decorative accent. Of course, you would not be able to mow around all that and the grass would get really tall, might even want to plant some Johnson grass. 
I mean really! Yes, you do need to fix your coop and keep your animals off their land but, the idea that some people actually believe they have the right to dictate to someone how they can live on their own land just chaps me. I am a female dog when unjustly crossed, they would not want to go there!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

OP, you've got difficult neighbors, but you still need to keep your chickens on your own property.

Just because they are jerks does not make it OK for you to invade their space.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Becka, you didn't state what state you live in. That would help. Honestly, if it's legal for you to have chickens where you live then that yahoo of a neighbor doesn't have a leg to stand on. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Becka said:


> The pens/coop are in the backyard where the neighbors don't have to see them. Lately, one of the pens was torn up by bobcats and due to health issues, I cannot fix the pen. Dh has been working long hours and hopes to get the pen fixed this week.
> 
> We've let the chickens free range and have kept a close eye to make sure they didn't go on the neighbor's property. I guess one DID happen to wander over there, and I apologized to the neighbor's son when he called this morning.
> 
> What else can we do? They are rich snobs who cut their grass every other day and spend a fortune on flower beds and landscaping, etc. Our yard has a few weeds and gets cut once a week or 10 days. So they say we are "trashy." Of course the chicken pens stink because we've had tons of rain and there is lots of mud.


Things might improve between you and your neighbors if you change your attitude about them. Because you mention it, it sounds as if you are bothered by them thinking of you as trashy. If I was them I would be bothered by you calling me a snob.

Because your values are different from theirs doesn't mean their values are any less important. While we don't have the money your neighbors do, my flower beds are very important to me and I'd be upset if somebody's chickens got into them. I'd be none too happy if anybody's chickens showed up on my doorstep because I wouldn't want to find poop when I walk outside my door. I would not like smelling chickens either. Can you spread straw, hay, shavings, or grass in their pen? That should keep the stink and the mud down.

While you cannot change your neighbors' attitude towards you, you can change your attitude about them. See the value in what they find important. When we don't do that we become snobs ourselves. 

I think you were wrong to let the chickens out and should apologize. I'm not bashing you by saying that; stuff like that happens. They absolutely blew the situation way, way out of proportion. Can you put the chickens inside the barn? 



RebelDigger said:


> If those were my neighbors, I believe I would have a sudden "need" for a trashed out truck up on blocks and a hog pen on their side of "MY" yard. Throw some beer cans around for a decorative accent. Of course, you would not be able to mow around all that and the grass would get really tall, might even want to plant some Johnson grass.


Getting back at somebody in a childish manner brings us down to their level. Doing things like this can backfire big time. A nearby small town was overrun with yuppie development. Land at the edge of town was developed and neighborhoods exploded. The new people were city folk who thought they wanted rural/small town living but they forgot about country smells. 

One family had some animals on their small farm. The yuppies loudly complained about the sounds and smells. The farm people responded by raising 4H hogs at the edge of their property (perfectly legal, I might add) to get back at the yuppies. The village responded by annexing the farm into the town. This brought the family farm into the village and the family was forced to give up all animals. You see, the yuppies became more valuable to the village than the people who had lived there for years because they brought in a whole lot more tax dollars. 

When we purchase any property we risk getting poor neighbors. You never know when development can encroach upon even very rural areas.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

totally agree with what Joshie said. I love how people bash the neighbors because they don't want your chicken on their porch. really? that makes them bad people? I don't think it's wrong if someone loves a manicured, landscaped lawn either. just like some people don't. instead of getting upset with them, just respect their property like you'd (and everyone that is bashing them) like your property respected. I'm not a snob, but don't want neighbor animals in my flowerbeds (or porch)either. one neighbor down the road used to love to let his dog roam, 'cause that's what country dogs do'. let me tell you after that dog crushed my flowers and urinated on them til they died, I was absolutely that person telling them to keep the dog on their own property. dog...chicken..no difference. they're not bad neighbors.....I think maybe you should rethink who is at fault here as the 'bad' neighbor.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

JoePa said:


> First thing - you need to keep your chickens in your own yard - second - you got to make sure that the chicken coop doesn't stink - a health officer can get involved if the chickens stink and the neighbor calls him or her - I have some chickens - I clean the coop and run just about every day - I spray both with Oxine at least once a week - this is a disinfect and after spraying the coop and run smell fresh - take a walk next door and talk to the people and see what is bothering them - I bet any money they smell the chickens and that bothers them - tell them you'll do your best to keep the chickens out of their yard and that you are going to clean the coop and run more often - if that is done I don't believe you'll have any problems with the neighbors - good luck


I just looked up the oxine. That stuff looks great. I found this posting from backyard chickens 
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/607937/oxine

Interesting how its used, in their water, as a mister or fogger over them directly, or final stage in cleaning the coop. Other uses I saw from a web search includes use for hoof rot. It apparently kills all bacteria and fungus its been tested on. I even saw the product flyer on its use in HVAC for disinfectant.

Thanks for sharing your info

**in case this posts twice, sorry, some computer glitch happened with the posting


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

You have to do what you have to do: Keep the chickens off their property. Rig up something temporary (some chicken wire on posts) until you fix the pens.

After you do what you have to do, don't worry about them. They have a mindset that you will never change. Let things cool off for a month or two. Then, bring them some tomatoes or veggies or a cake. You will never see eye to eye, but such a "turn the other cheek" gesture can go a long way to at least allowing you to be on half way decent terms. 

I was raised in the country too, but I would not be all that happy if my neighbor's livestock was allowed to wander onto my property either.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

mamita said:


> totally agree with what Joshie said. I love how people bash the neighbors because they don't want your chicken on their porch. really? that makes them bad people? I don't think it's wrong if someone loves a manicured, landscaped lawn either. just like some people don't. instead of getting upset with them, just respect their property like you'd (and everyone that is bashing them) like your property respected. I'm not a snob, but don't want neighbor animals in my flowerbeds (or porch)either. one neighbor down the road used to love to let his dog roam, 'cause that's what country dogs do'. let me tell you after that dog crushed my flowers and urinated on them til they died, I was absolutely that person telling them to keep the dog on their own property. dog...chicken..no difference. they're not bad neighbors.....I think maybe you should rethink who is at fault here as the 'bad' neighbor.


mamita, There are posters who haven't been kind to the neighbors in this scenario, however, other than stating the facts as she sees them, the OP hasn't been one of them. It isn't clear who you are directing your comments to in your post. If it is to the OP, you may want to reread her posts and see if you come to the same conclusion.

I thought she was looking for advice and seemed a bit intimidated by past interactions with her neighbors. There was a reason her chickens were loosed, it wasn't that they were trying to encroach on the neighbor. However, it obviously wasn't the best decision and now a solution is required.

I've had bad neighbors. Theft, drugs, foul language, domestic violence, literal junk yard, etc. The OP is not presenting as any of those. I've had a neighbor's bull end up with our cows. A much more serious offense than a mere 5 lb. chicken. I didn't get my panties in a wad over it, although I could have. Neighbors work together to live in proximity to each other, especially in an agricultural area where livestock is allowed.

No sense in calling anyone a bad neighbor. They just have two different perspectives on how to live in the country. The OP came here to get a solution dealing with her chickens/odor. I would love a neighbor that cared to do what was necessary to fix their chicken coop. Nothin' wrong with that.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

DarleneJ said:


> mamita, There are posters who haven't been kind to the neighbors in this scenario, however, other than stating the facts as she sees them, the OP hasn't been one of them. It isn't clear who you are directing your comments to in your post. If it is to the OP, you may want to reread her posts and see if you come to the same conclusion.
> 
> I thought she was looking for advice and seemed a bit intimidated by past interactions with her neighbors. There was a reason her chickens were loosed, it wasn't that they were trying to encroach on the neighbor. However, it obviously wasn't the best decision and now a solution is required.
> 
> ...


oh, I must have misunderstood when she vented about them being snobs then. she calls them bad neighbors and names, and that's ok. why? for being folks that happen to like a nice lawn. heaven forbid. you make good points for what a truly bad neighbor is, however. and it isn't someone that loves a nice lawn and doesn't want your chicken pooing on their porch. my point. solutions dealing with chickens and odor? you won't like my opinion on this either, but if you can't keep up with it.........don't have them. or else live where there isn't anyone around you for miles and live happy. OP said her hub is working late and she isn't able to keep up, come on...nothing wrong with that? I happen to think there is lots wrong with it if neighbors are complaining. we can agree to disagree.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Reading posts like this sure makes me appreciate my fine neighbors. I would just kill them with kindness and not let their perceived or even direct slights get to you. Fix your coop and still be nice to them, take them eggs, baked good, whatever just like you would any neighbor.

If they reject your kindness and act ugly towards you thats a reflection of their poor grace and makes them the trashy ones IMO.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

The ONLY thing I "called" them in my OP was "rich snobs." Sorry that offended some of you.

If you reread my OP, you'll see I am perfectly reasonable about trying to keep my chickens on my own property. I have a perfect legal right to let them run loose, but we chose to keep them penned. This was a one-time deal that was the result of a damaged pen. The chicken did not tear up any flowers or poop on her porch. If it had, I would have immediately cleaned up any mess and replaced the flowers. As for the smell of the chicken pen, we have used straw, wood chips, etc. and kept the pens cleaned of any excess poop. The problem is we've had so much rain and the mud stinks. I cannot control the weather, that's why I asked for ideas from the more experienced homesteaders here.

No, my issue is the harassment of making us so miserable that we will either move or change our lifestyle to fit their "standards." The son strongly intimated this in his call without exactly saying the words. In the past they have called the health department over other things, and the health department has found us in complete compliance with all codes, etc. But is sure is a pain in the neck to have them coming out every time the neighbor sticks his nose in our business.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

becca, I'm not bashing you. when I see terms like 'rich snobs', it irritates me a little. seems homesteaders want peace to live as we like, but let someone want something else........then they are 'rich snobs'. it's not right. it's their right, like it is ours, to define how they choose to live. it was ONE time, I get it. and they didn't like it. I get that, too. you don't need to be miserable over one neighbor. I think you are feeling over sensitive. who cares what they think, right? not you. so don't fret about it. if indeed the health department has found you in compliance with all codes, then don't give them another thought. don't let them get to you. what I objected to was you labeling them. people have every right to live as they like...be it in manicured lawns or homesteader paradise. YOU judged them, and I reacted. I personally would also like your chicken visiting. LOL I'd probably give it something yummy to eat.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Consider this:

Here in Arizona it's illegal to shoot within 150 yards (450 feet) of a home. Sounds like your houses are pretty close to that. 
There's also a _Quarter Mile Rule -_ hunting within a quarter mile of a building or any building that could serve as a residence whether occupied or not (including a vehicle) is prohibited. 

So, any talk about anyone shooting chickens is just that - talk. 

The other posts that talk about fencing, cleaning, taking care of your chickens is good stuff. Sorry about you not having understanding neighbors.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Old sayings are usually remembered because they MEAN something i.e. good fences make for good neighbors.

I sincerely dislike city people who move to the country and then try to change country into city. I would probably have told the son don't worry about the chickens, when we get the pigs and you won't notice the chicken smell.

I would explain to the neighbors (not their son) about the bobcat and tell them you will get the pen fixed asap. Getting the smell issue taken care of asap would also be a good idea so any complaints made to authorities will have no basis.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

again, it's the thinking it's those 'dreaded city people moving to country' that prevail. listen...we're ALL country people here, yet we like well kept properties. we like our privacy. and we LOVE NO animals willy nilly cruising around. it's NOT a city person drama thing. it's a respect thing. why does it always have to be 'OMG..some city snob moved here and is ruining my life'? some country neighbors...yes, even those not close to me in the woods....like NOT to have visitors of any neighbor animal. wow...it's not bad. it's kind of just keeping to yourself...respecting others...and keeping that which is yours on your own property. but here on HT...it's always some city person making bad. lol


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

Get the pen fixed and put up a privacy fence. End of story. If your husband is working long hours and you are not, it is not fair to expect him to do the work of keeping the animals and the property. If your health issues keep you from doing what you should to keep your animals and land properly then you should look at downsizing the flock into what can be managed until your health issues are resolved.

Your neighbors have a right to be upset. If they don't want chickens on them then they shouldn't be on them. Would uptight neighbors upset me? Heck yeah! But I would have to admit that I am in the wrong and do what I can do to fix the issue. ESPECIALLY if I moved in next to them.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

OK, how many of you noticed in the original post that the OP is dealing w/health issues? Or, that there's been a lot of rain lately? Add the damage from the predator, she's dealing w/quite a bit. 

How many of you deal w/health issues on a daily basis? While I'm not as bad as many w/the same condition that I have, I can assure you when I get the spins, NOTHING gets done, no matter how pressing it might be. I cannot get out of bed-let alone do anything. If I need to use the bathroom, it might take me an HOUR to crawl there since I'm stopping every few inches. (And yes, I said crawl.) Nor is it a matter of needing less animals. My attacks are few and far between. As long as I avoid my known triggers, I'm normally fine. I don't know what she has. I don't know if it's something the temporary, something new, or what. And quite frankly, unless she chooses to share it w/me, it's none of my business.

A few years ago, we had record setting water. AC was overrun w/calls from people complaining about horses standing in mud, etc. There was NOTHING the owners could do about it. For some people, the water was so bad, their barns even flooded! When you're dealing w/that kind of mud, there's not much you can do-until it stops raining-unless you're prepared to build an ark.

OP, I hope you're able to figure out a solution. Wish I could offer you some advice. I understand entirely where you're coming from. And, this is all I'm saying on this thread.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Joshie said:


> Getting back at somebody in a childish manner brings us down to their level. Doing things like this can backfire big time. A nearby small town was overrun with yuppie development. Land at the edge of town was developed and neighborhoods exploded. The new people were city folk who thought they wanted rural/small town living but they forgot about country smells.
> 
> One family had some animals on their small farm. The yuppies loudly complained about the sounds and smells. The farm people responded by raising 4H hogs at the edge of their property (perfectly legal, I might add) to get back at the yuppies. The village responded by annexing the farm into the town. This brought the family farm into the village and the family was forced to give up all animals. You see, the yuppies became more valuable to the village than the people who had lived there for years because they brought in a whole lot more tax dollars.
> 
> When we purchase any property we risk getting poor neighbors. You never know when development can encroach upon even very rural areas.


I was being sarcastic, I would not really do that because I would not want my yard to look like that. However, I would point out to them that it could be worse and tell them about the yards I have seen that do look like this. I still think it is very presumptive of them to think they have a right to tell another property owner how they should live on their own property. Most likely I would just tell them to mind their own business and let me mind mine.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Just read some of the other responses dealing with the OP calling the neighbors snobs. I read that she has had problems with them other than the chickens, ie. comments regarding how often they mow the grass, the fact that they have animals at all, etc. This is uncalled for. If the OP does not have the money to hire a landscaper like the neighbors that is none of their business period. If the OP chooses to not mow her grass and grow hay in the front yard, her property, her business. If the neighbors want to live in a community where all the yards are cookie cutter perfect they should live where there is an HOA and not be giving attitude to the OP for the way her family chooses to use their property. OP just please get the chickens under control because that was wrong to let them wander off your property.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

dizzy said:


> OK, how many of you noticed in the original post that the OP is dealing w/health issues? Or, that there's been a lot of rain lately? Add the damage from the predator, she's dealing w/quite a bit.
> 
> How many of you deal w/health issues on a daily basis? While I'm not as bad as many w/the same condition that I have, I can assure you when I get the spins, NOTHING gets done, no matter how pressing it might be. I cannot get out of bed-let alone do anything. If I need to use the bathroom, it might take me an HOUR to crawl there since I'm stopping every few inches. (And yes, I said crawl.) Nor is it a matter of needing less animals. My attacks are few and far between. As long as I avoid my known triggers, I'm normally fine. I don't know what she has. I don't know if it's something the temporary, something new, or what. And quite frankly, unless she chooses to share it w/me, it's none of my business.
> 
> ...


Are you seriously suggesting that because someone is sick they don't have the responsibility of taking care of their animals? I don't think so. Taking care of your stock is not an option, anymore than taking care that your children don't play in the road is an option.

Yeah, sometimes it isn't easy, but so what? What has to be done, has to be done.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

RebelDigger said:


> Just read some of the other responses dealing with the OP calling the neighbors snobs. I read that she has had problems with them other than the chickens, ie. comments regarding how often they mow the grass, the fact that they have animals at all, etc. This is uncalled for. If the OP does not have the money to hire a landscaper like the neighbors that is none of their business period. If the OP chooses to not mow her grass and grow hay in the front yard, her property, her business. If the neighbors want to live in a community where all the yards are cookie cutter perfect they should live where there is an HOA and not be giving attitude to the OP for the way her family chooses to use their property. OP just please get the chickens under control because that was wrong to let them wander off your property.


The neighbors do live in an area where its expected to take care of your property...hence the reason the call code enforcement...sounds to me the OP is living in the wrong place. Like it or not, the law is the law. 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Jennifer L. said:


> Are you seriously suggesting that because someone is sick they don't have the responsibility of taking care of their animals? I don't think so. Taking care of your stock is not an option, anymore than taking care that your children don't play in the road is an option.
> 
> Yeah, sometimes it isn't easy, but so what? What has to be done, has to be done.


OK, I wasn't going to respond anymore to the thread, but I'm just saying this. No, I'm NOT saying that she shouldn't take care of her animals, and that she doesn't have the responsibility. This was a one time occurrence due to circumstances beyond her control at that moment. 

Who here can say they've never had something get loose, either due to the weather taking down fencing, a predator, or someone visiting that leaves a gate opened? It's one thing if someone has rotten fences that are held together w/baling twine, pens that are falling down, and gates falling off the hinges. Or, if they just let their animals wander willy nilly. But that's not the case. She's had a bobcat that's damaged a pen. Her husband is working long hours, and she's laid up. I don't know why. Like I said, it's not my business unless she tells me. But, what if she was in the hospital? Or what if she was pregnant and ordered to complete bed rest? Would you still be screaming at her for having a chicken loose? 

Around here, neighbors will work together if someone has a problem. We've had cars get stuck due to heavy snow storms where everyone that can is out there digging them out. We've had neighbors help each other fix power tools, or building projects. We've even had people take home neighbor's guests if they get drunk and don't have a DD. That's how a neighborhood is supposed to act-neighbors helping one another, not fighting.

In closing, I have just 2 things to say, treat others the way you wish to be treated, and let him who w/out sin (in this case never a loose animal) cast the first stone.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

wannabechef said:


> The neighbors do live in an area where its expected to take care of your property...hence the reason the call code enforcement...sounds to me the OP is living in the wrong place. Like it or not, the law is the law.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Sorry, but this is not the case. We live outside of city limits and we are completely within our legal rights to have any livestock we wish on our property. We checked all the codes before we moved. That's one reason why we bought the place. It's actually not illegal for my chickens to roam on their property--dogs and cats do it all the time AND it is illegal for them to shoot domestic animals on their property for any reason except life-threatening or livestock irritation/death.

Another issue is the neighbors son used to own the place but sold it for bigger and better. We got an awesome deal in buying it because it had been on the market for so long. After we moved in, we found out the house hadn't sold because those who know the neighbors personally did not want to live near them.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Becka said:


> The ONLY thing I "called" them in my OP was "rich snobs." Sorry that offended some of you.
> 
> If you reread my OP, you'll see I am perfectly reasonable about trying to keep my chickens on my own property. I have a perfect legal right to let them run loose, but we chose to keep them penned. This was a one-time deal that was the result of a damaged pen. The chicken did not tear up any flowers or poop on her porch. If it had, I would have immediately cleaned up any mess and replaced the flowers. As for the smell of the chicken pen, we have used straw, wood chips, etc. and kept the pens cleaned of any excess poop. The problem is we've had so much rain and the mud stinks. I cannot control the weather, that's why I asked for ideas from the more experienced homesteaders here.
> 
> No, my issue is the harassment of making us so miserable that we will either move or change our lifestyle to fit their "standards." The son strongly intimated this in his call without exactly saying the words. In the past they have called the health department over other things, and the health department has found us in complete compliance with all codes, etc. But is sure is a pain in the neck to have them coming out every time the neighbor sticks his nose in our business.


Feel for ya. Put down more chips. I can get all the wood chips I want for hauling them home. In the future I would enlarge the chicken run.

Just be legally polite to them never showing any emotion.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Becka said:


> Sorry, but this is not the case. We live outside of city limits and we are completely within our legal rights to have any livestock we wish on our property. We checked all the codes before we moved. That's one reason why we bought the place. It's actually not illegal for my chickens to roam on their property--dogs and cats do it all the time AND it is illegal for them to shoot domestic animals on their property for any reason except life-threatening or livestock irritation/death.
> 
> Another issue is the neighbors son used to own the place but sold it for bigger and better. We got an awesome deal in buying it because it had been on the market for so long. After we moved in, we found out the house hadn't sold because those who know the neighbors personally did not want to live near them.


Right, livestock on your property...not on your neighbors.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

mamita said:


> again, it's the thinking it's those 'dreaded city people moving to country' that prevail. listen...we're ALL country people here, yet we like well kept properties. we like our privacy. and we LOVE NO animals willy nilly cruising around. it's NOT a city person drama thing. it's a respect thing. why does it always have to be 'OMG..some city snob moved here and is ruining my life'? some country neighbors...yes, even those not close to me in the woods....like NOT to have visitors of any neighbor animal. wow...it's not bad. it's kind of just keeping to yourself...respecting others...and keeping that which is yours on your own property. but here on HT...it's always some city person making bad. lol


I guess it is like country folk moving to the city and complaining it is too noisy. People put them themselves into a specific situation and then complain about silly things. 

We have had various critters cruising our yard (turkeys, chickens, guineas) and I enjoy their antics...this is why I moved out to the country. Our neighbors hate animals (the neighbors that shot an entire flock of guinea hens)...why would they move out here and complain about the animals? There are subdivisions with acreage and HOAs banning livestock within a 5 mile radius of us.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Becka, are there any HTer's in your area? If you're in my area, hubs and I would be pleased to come and help you fix/clean that pen.

Just tell us where you are, we'll be there.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

That is the nicest thing I have seen all day, Pony


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Sounds like the chicken "problem" is just one of many instances of disagreement with these neighbors.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

shannsmom said:


> That is the nicest thing I have seen all day, Pony


Lots of HTers do stuff like that, and for bigger projects than a little chicken coop. If it's at all possible, we have to help each other out.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Wolf mom said:


> Consider this:
> 
> Here in Arizona it's illegal to shoot within 150 yards (450 feet) of a home. Sounds like your houses are pretty close to that.
> There's also a _Quarter Mile Rule -_ hunting within a quarter mile of a building or any building that could serve as a residence whether occupied or not (including a vehicle) is prohibited.
> ...


Laws and rules don't stop people who are intent on doing something.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

I live in town and I have chickens. It is allowed where I live. One of the things I found to keep the smell down is to spray the whole coop, nests, and run down with the "special sauce".  Yes, I spray my coop down with alcohol! ound: Now before you start throwing things, I buy the cheapest vodka I can find and and a bunch of drops of Lemon Essential Oil. This kills bacteria super quick and dries fast so no drunk chickens! :hysterical: Plus everything smells good. You can use other essential oils to. I don't remember what the original recipe called for but I didn't like most of it. I just used what I could stand to smell. I bought one HUGE bottle and put it in an old spray bottle with the lemon eo. It has lasted a long time!

As for the neighbors attitudes, you can't change it but you can have fun with it! Many think pink flamingos the height of tackiness. Develop a sudden passion for them. Hit every dollar store around and ask all your friends. I happen to think they are cute! Or do pinwheels! One of my neighbors doesn't like my pinwheels. They are bright colored and move a lot and help keep the wild life out of my garden. After they complained, 10 more pinwheels showed up in my garden overnight. Crazy thing, I don't remember planting pinwheel seeds!:hysterical: Suddenly that neighbor was very nice to me. I wasn't going to be run over and I could do what I wanted on my land within the law. When the neighbor moved for a new job, he bought me a dozen pinwheels which was funny cause I had wrapped up one to give him as a going away present. That way he could never forget his crazy tomato lady neighbor!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Do not comment on how they live their life or keep their property. They have every right to live like they do. Same as you do. 

As far as chickens, keep them home or be prepared to have trouble with them, not everyone loves chickens.


----------



## CathyGo (Apr 26, 2013)

cwgrl23 said:


> When the neighbor moved for a new job, he bought me a dozen pinwheels which was funny cause I had wrapped up one to give him as a going away present. That way he could never forget his crazy tomato lady neighbor!


Sounds like you both have a sense of humor.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

CathyGo said:


> Sounds like you both have a sense of humor.


Yes, we had fun. I miss him! I have not had the best of luck with neighbors in that house since. At best they leave me alone. I ended up planting a huge patch of raspberries near my fence to keep other people's kids from cutting through our yard.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Ignore jerk neighbors, live your life on your terms. If they give you lip over chickens, tell them you prefer peacocks.

My neighbors enjoy my chickens.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Pony said:


> Becka, are there any HTer's in your area? If you're in my area, hubs and I would be pleased to come and help you fix/clean that pen.
> 
> Just tell us where you are, we'll be there.


Pony, you really made my day with this post. Thank you.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Laura said:


> Ignore jerk neighbors, live your life on your terms. If they give you lip over chickens, tell them you prefer peacocks.
> 
> My neighbors enjoy my chickens.


Fine until the chickens, peacocks or other animals enter the neighbors property...then neighbor lives his life on his terms. If your animals are crapping on my patio I'd be upsrt too.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Becka said:


> Pony, you really made my day with this post. Thank you.


The offer is genuine. If you're anywhere in our area, we'll help.

I'll bet there are HTers in your area who would be willing to lend a hand. 

Lots of folks do their best to be as neighborly as possible, and a lot of those will go way out of their way to help.


----------



## Brother Jay (Jul 13, 2013)

Lots of folks have chimed in and I really don't have much to add other than some people don't really have a problem with the animals, they just have a need to have a problem about something . . . anything. And that one cannot fix. But the coop can be fixed and should, as everyone has said.

Best of luck with everything!


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Welp.. sounds like you need to fix your pen. Period. Don't be upset and make a case about how jerky your neighbors are when it's your animals going where they shouldn't be.. because you haven't fixed a pen. Your DH needs to get on it. Your neighbor has a right to be mad. Shrug. Hope you feel better soon and you're able to keep your girls home where they belong.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

Do you know what cattle panels are? I have pinned (with clothes pins) plastic chickenfence to a cattle panel. That works great, and is almost instant. About the smelly pen. Can you get some sawdust and other organic stuff, old straw, grass clippings, mulch,? Throw it on. Keep adding. It won't smell, the chickens will love it, keeps them busy and they make really lovely compost out of it. Saves you work too. 
I am sorry if I am redundant, have not had time to read all the posts. sorry, tip of my hat.


----------

